# The new girlcage



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Yesterday 11 micegirls moved in to their new cage.
It's 120x70cm.
I just love it :mrgreen:


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are lucky girls


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice!!! :O

What model is it???


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you make this cage?

Just the other day whilst out shopping i thought to myself, i wonder if i could somehow convert all my old guinea-pig cage trays into mice enclosures, i'm sure it wouldn't be difficult to make a sort of lid, the only awkward bit would be stacking, they'd take up a lot of room otherwise!

Your lucky if you've just managed to find some old hamster cage panels to fit, or did you buy it like this?


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought it like this.
I don't remember the name of the cage, but I can find out  
I absolutly LOVE it!
So many ways to arrange and decorate it. 
But most important - the girls seem to love it :mrgreen:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Awww this takes me back to decorating my rat cages.  What lucky mice! Do they like the hammocks?


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a pretty amazing set-up! Lucky mice - I bet they love the underground tunnels you've provided. So much space for them to run, climb and explore!


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

They love the hammocks - all my mice have hammocks and pipes, that I crochet/knit.
I'm very surprised at how well the girls get along. It is 4 groups put together.
Well I didn't just put them in the cage togehter - I introduced them first ofcourse.
They love the tunnels and tubes with bedding on top so it's reel reel tunnels.
I don't hear them complaining :lol:


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

They are lucky little girls. The cage is huge, and very well 'decorated' with toys and stuff...xx :mrgreen:


----------

